
3D Buzz has closed its doors and distributed all its material free of charge - rubinelli
https://www.3dbuzz.com/
======
mg794613
Their b2 seems busy. Hope they'll throw it up in a torrent.

~~~
rubinelli
A redditor created a torrent with the full content:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/el4ghb/3d_buzz...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/el4ghb/3d_buzz_inc_has_closed_its_doors_below_you_will/fdfqbip/?utm_medium=usertext&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=programming&utm_content=t1_fdnc9qd)

